# pier cart extra rod mounts



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a few rods that i would like to bring but if i bring them then i have to take off the rod that was already there. I saw a couple people who had extra mounts on there cart so i was wondering were i could get them. Also i have a net that i would like to bring but it wont fit on the cart with the cooler in it so if theres any tips for that then let me know please.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Zip tie a few 2 inch PCV pipes with a cap on the end cut to the length you desire.


----------



## hammerhead611 (May 13, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> Zip tie a few 2 inch PCV pipes with a cap on the end cut to the length you desire.


Yep...not exactly rocket science
Go to lowes, home depot, etc get a short length of PVC and zip tie, bolt, screw, etc it to the cart

Or, go to walmart and buy an Attwood brand rod holder and mount it to the cart


----------

